# HR Stalker Vizslas Brookings, SD



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Has anyone bought or know someone who has bought a Vizsla pup from HR Stalker Kennel in Brookings, SD?


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

sent pm


----------

